# Coal Fired BAGRs ?!



## nickco201 (Jul 1, 2008)

So I thought it might be fun to build a coal fired BAGR. the only drawings I have really found are off of this site http://www.panyo.com/mso/ 
This is a very good source about the locomotive. But I really want to build one that is coal fired... Obviously there would need to be a few small changes in design. Has anyone built one that is coal fired? What are your thoughts ? What about making a slightly bigger version, that is coal fired with a slightly bigger steam engine and boiler ?


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

John Thompson used to build one for sale. I think Jim Crabb of Texas Roundhouse has one. John used to live in Texas but has moved away and I no longer know how to contact him. So---- I suggest you try to contact Jim Crabb.


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

And more. About the only change was to build a vertical boiler and coal fire box to replace the BAGRS boiler. When John was still in Texas and Jim was around, we had a lot of fun with them and the coal fired BAGRS. 

Good luck with your project.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I am thinking Harry Wade (GWRdriver) had come up with an upgrade boiler for this project, but with the spectacular search featue of the new and improved MLS I have had no luck finding the post..... Cannot remember if it was coal or not, but from the pix, it looked nice?


----------



## nickco201 (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for the information. Would anyone be able to look that up in the magazine. I do have any steam in the gardens. 
Well I can think of several small things that would need to be addressed with it being coal fired. 
I suppose the most important being would the wood frame be able to deal with the heat. Also It would need to have a waterglass, pressure gauge, steam blower for draft while siting still. Also it would be nice to have the steam exhaust directed up the stack to create draft while running. Some way of putting in water would also be needed whether it was a goodall valve or if you wanted to get more complex perhaps a pump that is run of the steam engine with bypass. 
Anyway thanks for the information!


----------



## Engineer Larry (Jun 2, 2009)

Here are a few pictures from Mike Martin's site of John Thompson's coal fired BAGR locomotive. 

http://www.panyo.com/dh2002/ops/05.htm 

http://www.panyo.com/dh2002/people/08.htm 

http://www.panyo.com/dh2002/people/09.htm 

Larry


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 10 Aug 2009 04:35 PM 
I am thinking Harry Wade (GWRdriver) had come up with an upgrade boiler for this project, but with the spectacular search featue of the new and improved MLS I have had no luck finding the post..... Cannot remember if it was coal or not, but from the pix, it looked nice? 



Bingo......thank ya Google!


http://rides.webshots.com/photo/130...5872RtfnZf


----------



## nickco201 (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures!! Does anyone have plans for the boiler that was pictured in the last reply ? or any information about the coal fired locomotive shown?


----------



## Kurt Sykes (Feb 28, 2008)

As it so happens, 
I bought a coal fire BAGRs from John last September. 
It runs Great. 
I am even in the local paper with it. 
Now I want some thing bigger and want to sell her.


----------



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

Kurt 
Just curious, how much for the coal fire BAGRs? 
Joe


----------



## Kurt Sykes (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello Joe, 
Drop me an E-mail and we can talk. 
It is very fun to play with.


----------



## nickco201 (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks for all the replies 
Does anyone have the contact info for the people mentioned who built them ? It would be a big help! I really just need boiler drawings, and to see what else if anything was changed. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

Try: John Thomson [[email protected]]


----------



## Jim Schulz (Aug 10, 2009)

E-mail address is no longer in service. Any other contact information?


----------



## Brooks (Jan 2, 2008)

I converted my BAGRS to charcoal then to coal. It can be done fairly cheaply if you will accept the use of a blower fan. 

Coal conversion here; thread may be truncated, I can't remember how long it was originally: 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/ForumArchives/tabid/100/Default.aspx?TOPIC_ID=39201 

Charcoal thread seems ok, though.: 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/ForumArchives/tabid/100/Default.aspx?TOPIC_ID=34417


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Live Steam Forum/Topic: Cheap coal-fired loco, a BAGRS[/b]

Live Steam Foum/Topic: Converting your BAGRS to charcoal[/b]


----------

